# No network connection



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

My Uber app keeps pausing with "no network connection". Lyft and other apps work fine. I checked and Uber has cellular data enabled. Support has me on hold for a half hour. 
Any suggestions?
TIA


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Which carrier are you with?

If T-Mobile then it is them because I have this issue all the time with Uber, Dash and Hub in many parts of Houston…

All the phone support will tell you is to remove and reinstall the app…

Reset your network if you know how and if you do not then call your carrier and they will reach you how…


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Support has me on hold for a half hour.
> Any suggestions?


Hang up.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If the other apps work check to see if the local Uber cellular network is down. Connect to a hotspot and see if the error goes away.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Hang up.


Comments from the peanut gallery not needed. Lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm having problems in chicago
Might have something to do with me needing 
4 rides to get $260 quest bonus
Downdetector shows no big issues
This company really sucks ass


----------

